# Problème AppleCare iPad



## Almamida (19 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'ai de gros soucis avec la service client Apple concernant mon iPad de première génération.

Je l'ai acheté d'occasion alors qu'il était encore garanti (il l'est toujours d'ailleurs) et je lui ai ajouté la semaine dernière un joli petit AppleCare à mon Carrefour, histoire d'être tranquille.

J'ai constaté sur cet iPad un effet Mura et ai donc appelé le 14/04 le service client Apple.
Pas de soucis de leur côté, il me prennent la garantie pour en échange express (ce pourquoi j'ai pris cette fameuse garantie) 

Hier, voyant que le statut de suivi ne bougeait pas, j'ai décidé d'appeler Apple.

Je vous passe l'heure et demi que j'ai passé avec une personne du Service Client (celui au dessus des techniciens) qui ne comprenait pas pourquoi mon dossier avait un souci. Il a lancé une procédure d'enquête après avoir farfouillé mon dossier.
Il me demande finalement la facture d'achat d'origine de l'appareil : je la lui scanne et envoie directement sans raccrocher. 

Puis après, le néant. Il ne veut plus rien me dire et devait me rappeler aujourd'hui.


Aujourd'hui donc, il m'envoie un mail me disant qu'il m'était impossible d'utiliser le service d'échange express et que je dois renvoyer mon iPad d'abord.

Je ne comprends pas, et le rappelle donc. Rebelotte, il ne veut rien me dire : c'est la procédure selon ses dires.

Résultat : J'attends comme un con, sans savoir quels sont les tenants et aboutissants de cette fameuse "enquête" et je ne peux bénéficier d'un service que je paye ! 

Il doit me tenir au courant si la fameuse "enquête" aboutit.

Bref, je suis hors de moi. Que puis-je faire à votre avis? Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2011)

tu l'as acheté d'occase sur le refurb ?


----------



## Almamida (19 Avril 2011)

Je l'ai acheté d'occasion à quelqu'un. Mais j'ai bien la facture.

En gros, je peux aller dans un Apple store pour obtenir un échange, mais je ne peux pas le faire par correspondance, malgré la caution que j'ai laissée.

Ils ne sont pas logiques du tout. :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2011)

Sûrement une protection contre la réparation des iPad volés.

Je comprend ta frustration, mais d'une autre part, je trouve ça plutôt bien de la part d'Apple de se soucier de ses consommateurs.

N'empêche, c'est " chiant " quand cela tombe sur sois


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Avril 2011)

Almamida a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté d'occasion à quelqu'un. Mais j'ai bien la facture.
> 
> En gros, je peux aller dans un Apple store pour obtenir un échange, mais je ne peux pas le faire par correspondance, malgré la caution que j'ai laissée.
> 
> Ils ne sont pas logiques du tout. :mouais:



Bien sur qu'ils sont logique ! et comme te l'explique gwen c'est une protection contre les produits volés.
Voilà pourquoi j'aurais été étonné de ce comportement si tu l'avais acheté sur le refurb.
C'est contraignant pour toi mais c'est rassurant pour les autres...Bon courage !


----------



## Almamida (20 Avril 2011)

Il n'empêche que je reste aussi un consommateur.
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'en boutique ils me feraient l'échange directement, mais pas par le service AppleCare que j'ai payé et pour lequel on m'a bien pris une caution.

Il a fallu quand même que j'appelle pour savoir ce qui se passait. Personne de chez Apple n'a pris la peine de me contacter pour me signaler un "problème" sur le dossier.
J'aurai pu attendre longtemps comme ça...

Je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire de plus, je leur ai bien fourni la facture d'achat d'origine.


----------



## MacJess (20 Avril 2011)

Peut être devrais tu expliquer clairement ta situation a Apple. Tu as acheté ton Ipad d'occasion avec facture d'achat à l'appui et tu aimerais savoir si le problème que tu rencontre pourrait être du au fait que cet Ipad est un Ipad volé. 

1 tu montres ta bonne foi, 
2 si effectivement c'est un Ipad volé cela te permettra de porter plainte contre celui qui te l'a vendu. J'imagine que tu dois connaitre son nom ou tout au moins avoir son numéro de téléphone ou son adresse mail.

PS :y-a-t-il un serial number sur ta facture?


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2011)

Ce qui est pénible c'est surtout de savoir qu'il y a un souci, mais que personne ne veut te le dire au téléphone. Ce genre de comportement me laisse pantois. OK, il n'est pas possible d'accuser sans preuve et du coup il faut se renseigner avant de recontacter le client. Mais d'une part, il faut le faire vite et surtout ne pas oublier de rappeler.


----------



## MacJess (20 Avril 2011)

Si l'Ipad est volé, ils ne peuvent malheureusement pas te considéré comme "un client". Si toi tu es honnête, d'autre font peut être la même démarche alors qu'il ne le sont pas, Apple n'a aucun moyen d'en être sur. 

C'est pour cela que tu devrais prendre les devant leur poser la question clairement, et porter plainte si cela est nécessaire.

Maintenant moi je dis ça c'est pour te faire avancer dans ton problème. Sinon tu peux tout simplement continuer d'attendre...


----------



## Almamida (20 Avril 2011)

Je prends bien les devant, mais la communication est délicate.

J'ai re eu la personne du Service Client : Il est formel, la procédure de remplacement express est impossible. Les autres oui.

J'ai insisté pour savoir l'origine du problème : Un mur, il se cache derrière ses procédures.

Je lui ai pour le coup posé clairement la question : "Vous pensez que j'ai volé cet iPad, ou qu'il n'est pas en ma possession?" Il a refusé de répondre, mais à force d'insister, il m'a dit du bout des lèvres que la facture d'origine n'était pas à mon nom.

Donc, tant bien que mal, je lui ai demandé ce que je devais faire pour débloquer la situation. Il était incapable de me répondre et ne voulait pas se mouiller.

Donc pour finir et pour prouver ma bonne foi, je lui ai envoyé : 

La confirmation d'achat du site par correspondance.
La facture de débit du fameux site.
La communication avec le vendeur en capture d'écran.
Une photo de l'iPad face avant avec numéro de série visible + ma pièce d'indentité + Permis de conduire.
Une photo de la face arrière de l'iPad avec même papiers qu'au dessus et numéro de série gravé.

Même avec tout ça, il n'est pas sûr que ça débloque de manière certaine la situation. Ca m'en coupe les bras.

Il va envoyer tout de même les pièces au service concerné pour enquête. Et il est incapable de me donner la nature du problème. J'ai bien demandé si ils avaient eu un souci de garantie avec l'iPad, toujours aucune réponse.

Les bras m'en tombent quand même.

Edit : oui, la facture d'origine correspond bien au serial et au nom et adresse du vendeur qui me l'a envoyé.


----------



## Almamida (21 Avril 2011)

Je reste dans l'attente que le service client me recontacte suite aux nouvelles pièces que j'ai fournies.

Que pensez-vous que je puisse faire si jamais le dossier n'avance pas? J'aimerai bien être au courant de ce qui bloque pour pouvoir y remédier le cas échéant.


----------



## Chrysystem (24 Avril 2011)

Alors si j'ai bien compris tu as un iPad première génération et ton problème est qu'apple ne veut pas te le remplacer, un raison pour moi est a prendre en compte. 
Apple ne peux te faire un remplacement du faite qu'il n'ont plus de stock d'ipad 1°gen donc impossible de te le remplacer.
et entre nous si Apple te remplace ton iPad par un deuxième gen tout le monde va essayer de se faire remplacer son iPad 1°gen


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2011)

Ils ont encore pas mal de stock d'iPad premier génération justement pour traiter ce genre de cas.

Je pense vraiment que c'est une protection contre le vol. Ce qui ne me semble pas illogique si la facture n'est pas au nom de l'utilisateur.


----------



## Almamida (27 Avril 2011)

Bon, j'ai rappelé vendredi pour insister et avoir des news. 

Ça faisait 2 jours que j'avais envoyé mes nouveaux justificatifs (à mon initiative je précise)

Impossible de retomber sur Jorge qui avait traité le dossier jusqu'à présent, on m'a donc passé une autre personne du service client.

Ben, je regrette pas! Elle a regardé plus attentivement mon dossier, y a vu des incohérences : la première fois, la facture a été envoyée à un service au Canada, alors qu'ils n'étaient pas les plus compétents pour répondre à ce genre de cas. 
A ma question "vais-je un jour savoir ce qui se passe sur ce dossier?" elle m'a simplement expliqué qu'apple était très vigilante avec les produits achetés d occasion par le biais d'Internet et qu'une lettre de cession suffisait à débloquer la situation très rapidement.
Quel soulagement d'avoir quelqu'un qui explique simplement la situation sans chichi et sans se cacher derrière une procédure obscure.
Par contre mr Jorge prenait son temps à chaque fois, et par exemple avec les dernières pieces fournies, il a attendu 2 jours avant de les faire passer au service concerné...

Résultat, la gentille demoiselle a repris le dossier en parallèle et c'est elle qui m'a appelé hier matin pour me dire que tout était bon et savoir si Jorge m'avait appelé pour me le dire.... Ben non bizarrement.... 
Donc là je viens de recevoir mon iPad du sav, tout est ok pour moi.

Le tout aurait pu être traité en moins de 2 jours si j'etais tombé sur la bonne personne.


----------

